# 1st ND trip for Pheasant



## terryc (Nov 14, 2009)

Want to come to NoDak for Pheasant hunting, would prefer to hunt the SE side of state, but open to other areas. I have a Plots Guide. Wondering if anyone has any suggestions. Also have heard that can hunt unposted land, but certainly would NOT do this if this is not the Law and standard. Any suggestions for a place to stay and kick up a few birds would be great. I have a teenager and a 1 yr old lab that I want to get started with birding.

Thanks in advance
Terry


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes it is legal to hunt unposted land.Naming towns here is no-no.Anyone responding should use PM's.


----------



## CHERRY CREEK CHUB (Apr 7, 2008)

your best bet is east of the missouri .there are a lot of smalll towms that have sleeping and food accomadations.Stay close to the Sd border and yes you can hunt unposted land but stay out of the unharvested crops:corn Sf etc.Call the local motels before you leave. should be easy to find good hunting this time of the seaaon ,Heavy cover will produce the most birds.Cat tails are the best.
Good luck


----------

